# Fog Light Bulb Size



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I just ordered OEM fog lights and want to upgrade the bulbs so they are a bright white color. I am just wondering what size I heard H8 and H11. Do they both fit? What should I do here? I heard H8 are not very common. Thanks boys.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

H8...


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------

